# Definition of "turbo-back" ?



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

people keep telling me to get a turbo back exhaust for my 300zx turbo. what is that and how does it work. thanks in advance.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It replaces the downpipe and back. From the turbo all the way back.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I'd suggest a better thread title next time.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Scott said:


> I'd suggest a better thread title next time.


 Yeah, sounds like something that belongs in OT. Fixed.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I was planning on getting a 3'' exhaust all the way back , is this a good size for the turbo outlet


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> I was planning on getting a 3'' exhaust all the way back , is this a good size for the turbo outlet


turbo or non?? http://www.z31.com/exhaust.shtml


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

it's an 87 turbo


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

3in is what you want from the turbo back. Either get it custom made or buy the system from certified muffler.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

im getting it custom from this place by my house, stainless steel is the best material for it right


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> im getting it custom from this place by my house, stainless steel is the best material for it right


stainless is only better if you live in a place where you have to worry about it rusting.....otherwise, waste of money, IMO.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i live in cali


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get Stainless steel (It is always better in the end)


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> stainless is only better if you live in a place where you have to worry about it rusting.....otherwise, waste of money, IMO.


^^ what he said. ^^


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> ^^ what he said. ^^


 Given the corrosive by-products of what normally in any exhaust gases, I'd say there was no good reason not to get anything but stainless. Aluminized will rust from the inside out or the outside in, take your pick. Or perhaps you've never seen what happens to an aluminized muffler after a few years.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> 3in is what you want from the turbo back. Either get it custom made or buy the system from certified muffler.


How much is it? And what's it sound like?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> How much is it? And what's it sound like?


certifiedmuffler.com...and it matters with what muffler you put on, if any; and if you run a cat or not...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i plan to have a cat because its my primary car and i have to smog it, will the stock cat work or do i need a bigger one


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i plan to have a cat because its my primary car and i have to smog it, will the stock cat work or do i need a bigger one


You need the high flow cat.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You need the high flow cat.


 CM kits are designed work with any of the stock pieces in place, such as the stock cat or downpipe. Says so right on their website.  For best results on the E-test, you should use the stock sized cat, pretty much guaranteed to pass with that. The theory is that restricting exhaust flow, somewhat, through the stock cat will lower the ppm ratios that the test equipment sees, so you can be a little out of tune and still pass. High flow cats also heat up slower, and after sitting for a few minutes in the test station lanes (at least here) will take a little while to warm back up. I've seen numerous cars fail because of high flow cats, that passed later with a stock sized cat.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> CM kits are designed work with any of the stock pieces in place, such as the stock cat or downpipe. Says so right on their website.  For best results on the E-test, you should use the stock sized cat, pretty much guaranteed to pass with that. The theory is that restricting exhaust flow, somewhat, through the stock cat will lower the ppm ratios that the test equipment sees, so you can be a little out of tune and still pass. High flow cats also heat up slower, and after sitting for a few minutes in the test station lanes (at least here) will take a little while to warm back up. I've seen numerous cars fail because of high flow cats, that passed later with a stock sized cat.


I know that they can work with a mix of stock parts. But going to a 3in exhaust and leaving the restrictive stock cat is a bad idea.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

buy their high flow cat to go with it. My car breezed through emissions with the full CM exhaust.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

so the stock cat will work. will the high flow cat pass the test if it heats up? is there any horsepower difference?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> so the stock cat will work. will the high flow cat pass the test if it heats up? is there any horsepower difference?


Yes the high flow cat will pass emissions. And yes there will be a horsepower difference. The stock cat is very restrictive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Yes the high flow cat will pass emissions. And yes there will be a horsepower difference. The stock cat is very restrictive.


 It has to be the proper sized cat for the engine output, to be sure. I've seen people buy generic high flow cats and fail emissions time after time. A cold cat is basically like having no cat at all. I'm only suggesting using the stock cat to pass emissions, not for constant use. It is one of the biggest restrictions in the exhaust system.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

ill go with a high flow then. im going to this place to have a custom exhaust done, ill just tell them to hook up a high flow cat to it.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how much does a high flow cat cost. and what are some brands i should look for.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> how much does a high flow cat cost. and what are some brands i should look for.


Just get the certified muffler one. Cost is $155. http://www.certifiedmuffler.com/


----------

